# ISO:beef/pork stuffed peppers



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2007)

_Okay this is going to sound goofey, but DH has asked for stuffed peppers like his mom and mine use to make..Great, I can handle the meat and seasoning part, but the finished dish included rice. I never paid attention when mom made hers so do I pre-cook the rice or mix it in uncooked? My common sence tells me there won't be enough moisture to get the rice soft, but then again what the heck do I know   So if anyone has made what DH calls porkupine stuffed peppers HELP!!!! Please._

_kadesma_


----------



## Shunka (Jan 3, 2007)

Check out the Golabki thread; you can use the same meat filling for the peppers. You can also use instant rice and it will turn out good.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2007)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Check out the Golabki thread; you can use the same meat filling for the peppers. You can also use instant rice and it will turn out good.


Thanks Shunka, I just checked and the meat is just waht I use and since I'm going to the store now, I'll pick up some instant rice..DH will have his stuffed peppers tomorrow for sure   Thanks again,
kadesma


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 3, 2007)

If you make a sauce, let me know what you use.  I'm desperately searching for ideas and alternatives to develop mine...


----------



## Shunka (Jan 3, 2007)

Nick, I use the same sauce or a good marinara. My Mom used to just use  her home-made spaghetti sauce on her's.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 3, 2007)

I was talking about the Golabkis still... 
I've tried a bunch of great recipes, but I'm still searching for something that I'm just not finding.


----------



## Constance (Jan 3, 2007)

Kadesma, when I make the ones with rice, I always cook the rice first.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 3, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Kadesma, when I make the ones with rice, I always cook the rice first.


Thanks Connie,
I'm pretty sure my mom and DH's mom both used cooked leftover rice, I used some minute rice and along with the egg and ketchup and worcestershire and the moisture from the pork and beef it should be fine.  Dh is  now counting the hours til tomorrows dinner  If he pushes it might be lunch instead 

kadesma


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 3, 2007)

Nicholas Mosher said:
			
		

> If you make a sauce, let me know what you use. I'm desperately searching for ideas and alternatives to develop mine...


 
I'm thinking about topping them with cheese instead.  I think there will be some endless possibilities.  Swiss is sorta making it's way to the top of the list at the moment.  (I wouldn't put anything on top until their fully cooked.)


----------

